# 8 frame hive plans or dimensions



## 2rubes (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi, we have been asked to make our screen bottom boards to fit an 8 frame hive. I checked through seach and can not seem to find the plans or dimensions to work off of.
Does anyone know where I could see plans or have the dimensions.
Thanks,
Janet


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Apparently, according to Western Bee Supply, there are several different sizes that have been used in the past for eight frame hives. They offer to make them all (search this forum on "eight frame hives" and maybe you can find that entry).

But Brushy Mt makes all sorts of eight frame eqiupment and lists it in their catalog. Theirs are 13 3/4" wide instead of the ten frame width of 16 1/4". All other dimensions are the same as ten frame Langstroth.

So if you take the width of the boxes and of anything that goes on or under the boxes and reduce the width by 2 1/2" you'll have the correct dimensions for that size eight frame box.


----------



## 2rubes (Apr 28, 2005)

Thank you, 
Janet


----------



## 2rubes (Apr 28, 2005)

I've been reading about 8 frame hives and like the idea of it weighing less. I have developing lifting issues and now have to find someone to help me with any of the deeps and full medium supers. And this new business as kept me so busy these past months, I've been thinking about downsizing and going to all mediums, but this is even better. My husband is already groning at the prospect of cutting down all of our supers. 
Thanks again and again,
Janet


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you check on my web site you can see the steps I took to cut down the ten frame boxes to eight frame boxes. Also some pictures of deep frames cut down to mediums.


----------



## 2rubes (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks, your pictures are great. We are working on the new bottom boards today. It was neat seeing your web page and I was delighted to see you also work with horses, incredibly beautiful horses. We have had horses up to last year, we lost one to old age and the other to a broken heart. Prior to that I rode for years and did a lot of horse back camping (my passion) all over the west. 
Take care and thanks again, you do a great job on this forum and we really appreciate all of your work and your very quick responses.
Sincerely,
Janet


----------



## wbee (Mar 4, 2005)

I posted the following back in March:

If you want 8-frame boxes, just specify that in comments or in an email. We regularly manufacture upwards of 5-10,000 8-fr. boxes per year. Pricing remains the same as a standard box due to extra setup procedures offsetting the lesser amount of board feet required. There basically are four "standard" 8-frame sizes that we'll also need to know. Measure the length of the end - it should be either 13 3/4", 13 7/8", 14" or 14 1/4". We do try to keep all four sizes in stock in both commerical & budget grade, although quantities may be limited. We don't have a minimum as for as order quantities, but if we're out of the size you use, it may be a couple weeks or so until we are able to schedule a run of that size end through our machine.

You can order 8-frame boxes off our new online ordering system in any of the four sizes listed above.


----------



## 2rubes (Apr 28, 2005)

Thank you so much for those measurements. My husband looked at your post and came up with an idea for a universal part that would make any of those sizes sit on our 10 frame multi-function bottom board. He's going to work on it today. We are going to Oregon for the NW Fall Beekeepers Conference the end of this month and have a booth.
Quick questions, since you are in this business, if someone wants to convert to an 8 frame hive, and doesn't have a clue as to what size he wants, what do you recommend. 
and, do you also make 4 different bottom boards for those 4 sizes?
Thanks for your help.
Janet


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

IMO the 13 3/4" will ALMOST hold 9 frames so it's plenty big. I bet I CAN fit nine frames in the 14 1/4". And after I shave the end bars ab bit I DO put nine in the 13 3/4" ones. Since Brushy Mt and several others make 13 3/4" ones and lots of accessories like bee escapes and top feeders and imirie shimes etc, I'd stick with that size.

I just put a one by three on the side and mix eight and ten frame eqiupment all the time. At least I used to until a couple of weeks ago when I pulled all of the ten frame boxes off here at my home yard and the one in Lincoln. Just the outyard that still has any ten frame eqiupment. (except three ten frame deeps that I haven't gotten the bees out of yet).

Here's a pic:

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/TenFrameToEight.JPG

I certainly didn't invent the idea. The Killions did it all the time and have pictures in their books too. (Eugene and Carl)


----------



## wbee (Mar 4, 2005)

What we've seen over the years is that there are two "standards" for 8-frame end measurements, and it is strictly geographical. Back east, 13 3/4" is more the norm than other sizes; out west, 13 7/8" is more of the norm. That's why Steve at Brushy Mtn. pushes the 13 3/4" size - it's what you see back east/down south. The 14" and 14 1/4" are a bit more oddball sizes and we generally see more of those in the middle of the country. What we've also seen is that most beekeepers ordering 8-frame equipment also make their own bottoms/tops. Not really sure why - we can make them and have, but we do see a trend that way.


----------

